# Hello all



## Mountie (Jan 28, 2018)

Greetings all.  New here, obviously.  This is the part where I talk about myself, right?  

Martial arts background is pretty straightforward.  Wasn't allowed to train as a kid, which sucked since I was the smallest/shyest guy in the class.  Started training as soon as I left for university, but I had to switch styles a lot as I moved around.  Spent 6 years in various striking styles, Tae Kwon Do, kickboxing, karate.  

I became a police officer in 2011, and as I got into real fights realize that I never strike anybody, I take them down and control them on the ground.  The schools there had too many criminals in attendance, so I trained with other more experienced police officers.  I finally transferred to a place where I could train again, I switched to Japanese Ju Jitsu.  Been taking that for 2 1/2 years now, has served me very well.  Very useful in a street situation.  

I'm here hoping to find a place where I can talk about martial arts where nobody has an agenda.  My school is closing and I have to switch styles, and everyone I know who likes to talk about martial arts is trying to push me in a different direction.  I'm especially disappointed, as I had finally stayed in one place long enough that I was within striking distance of that elusive black belt.  My poor wife is dealing with a very grumpy husband.


----------



## CB Jones (Jan 28, 2018)

Welcome


----------



## donald1 (Jan 28, 2018)

Hello!


----------



## Anarax (Jan 28, 2018)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Tames D (Jan 28, 2018)

Welcome


----------



## MA_Student (Jan 29, 2018)

Welcome


----------



## tomatokilla (Jan 29, 2018)

Hey Mountie, what's happening, I've been inactive in MT for,,,,too long, welcome and hope you find something you like and your boss can deal with!  Happy wife = happy life


----------



## Buka (Jan 29, 2018)

Welcome to MartialTalk, Mountie.


----------



## Brian King (Jan 31, 2018)

Welcome to Martial Talk! Good luck with your new school/style search.
Regards
Brian King


----------



## frank raud (Feb 21, 2018)

G'day,eh?  What part of Canada are you from?


----------



## Mountie (Feb 21, 2018)

Alberta.


----------



## Martial D (Feb 22, 2018)

Ut oh another cop, hide the..

I mean

Good evening officer!


----------



## seasoned (Feb 22, 2018)

Welcome aboard, Mountie!


----------



## TMA17 (Feb 23, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## Swanson (Mar 18, 2018)

Alot of police officers and elite forces se Krav Maga style 
Which I have been doing for quite along period now


----------



## wingchun100 (Apr 22, 2018)

Mountie said:


> Greetings all.  New here, obviously.  This is the part where I talk about myself, right?
> 
> Martial arts background is pretty straightforward.  Wasn't allowed to train as a kid, which sucked since I was the smallest/shyest guy in the class.  Started training as soon as I left for university, but I had to switch styles a lot as I moved around.  Spent 6 years in various striking styles, Tae Kwon Do, kickboxing, karate.
> 
> ...



Good luck in your switch, and welcome to the site!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 23, 2018)

Welcome to MT


----------

